# Our Green Terror in His New Home



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

We started separating our fish into "Regional" tanks so that they would be happier . Wow does it make a difference in their coloring!

Here is a couple pics of our Terror who was bullying our Livingstonii when they were housed together. The Livingstonii is now with the other African Cichlids. We are planing on dividing that tank need be.

When we originally transferred the Terror last night it jumped out and flopped all over the floor. I think it was a bit spooked because it's never been netted in 2 years. It is now very happy in it's new 90 G tank and we are shuffling out fish around again to see who's going to get along with who.

Currently in the 90 G are:

(1) green terror
(2) tin foil barbs
(2) bala sharks
(1) pink finned chaleus
(4) clown loaches
(1) marble sailfin pleco

Tank is planned with artificial plants because I'm not so great at the real ones yet.

Can anyone tell if the Green Terror is a male or female? It's such a great specimen that I'd like to grow out another (in my South American cichlid tank) and one day breed them.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would say male but im not 100% can you send me a better pic or post one even but most likely a male,


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

The Green Terror hasn't been competing for food as it usually does so I took a closer look. Upon further inspection i noticed that in it's little spat (during the move) that the Green Terror actually separated two large scales from it's body. Hope it makes a full recovery


----------

